# Tractor Insurance



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Do any of y'all carry tractor insurance?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have mine insured with Farm Bureau costs about $200 a year.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

GA Farm Bureau here. Cost is $120 a yr for $21000 of insurnace.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

If all you have is junky tractors the bad guys can't get them started either so no one can steal them!  

Plus my insurance guy would probably be suspicious when my tractor came up missing and the only picture I have looks just like Keweenaw4310's avatar!!

Andy


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Mine Is covered inder Home Owners insurance. Because it is stored in the garage.

Covered for replacement cost including the snowblowe and all other attachements for it.

Might want to check if your insurane will cover it as well.

Bob:captain:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AlbanyBob _
> *Mine Is covered inder Home Owners insurance. Because it is stored in the garage.
> 
> Covered for replacement cost including the snowblowe and all other attachements for it.
> ...


Coverage varies from one insurance company to the next. Most will not insure a tractor that is considered to be more than a lawn or garden tractor. It is best to confirm the model tractor with your insurer. I had my 4410 initial insured with Armed Forces Insurance Company but they would only insure the tractor as long as it was on my own property and for my own use for the property upkeep. It did not cover it if I transported it on my trailer or used it on a neighbors property.


----------

